# Anyone notice anything different with diet?



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

So I've been seeing a lot of people recommending switching up your diet to at least decrease a little bit of the dpdr. Just in general taking more vitamins, eating 3 meals a day, avoiding sugar etc. Has anyone actually tried it out and noticed an improvement? Not just with dpdr but also general mental health? If yes, what in particular is what makes a big difference?

Also, I've been avoiding caffeine and alcohol for a few months now because I'm scared that it would really increase the dpdr. Does anyone know if it actually does make a difference or not?


----------



## heneluna (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm not sure if it makes a really big difference for an already physically healthy person, but eating healthy and eating 3 meals a day has improved my general mental health. Being anemic/ iron deficient increased dpdr's impact on me, eating more and healthily helped everything. I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere that most of the serotonin we make comes from the intestines, so I guess eating nutritional things would help your mood.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Nope, none.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Some food substances, like gluten and lactose, can cross the blood/brain barrier, causing inflammation and symptoms like brain-fog and congestion, so it can be a contributor.

I have a recipe book from the seventies about a wheat and dairy free diet for schizophrenics, so it's been known a long time.

If you don't have these issues, sugar isn't good either, but lots of greens for your gut will always help. They say we have a second brain in our gut.

Depends how sensitive you are, I guess. I'm sensitive to diet.


----------



## bravemuffincake (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes absolutely. I went keto over a year ago and I feel so much better. I feel better than I ever have in my life actually. It has helped a ton with my anxiety, depression, lethargy, vision, energy, and so on. Try it out and see for yourself.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I noticed that when I eat less and exercise, I lose weight.


----------



## CarylFairhurst (6 mo ago)

Switching up to a balanced healthy diet is always welcomed, and it doesn't make much difference whether a healthy person or with a medical condition. I was diagnosed with DPDR almost five years ago and didn't pay much attention to my diet until recently. I noticed that a balanced diet improves my mental health; even more, I did some medical tests and found that my mild lactose intolerance caused chronic bloating. If interested, you can get a food intolerance test at home. I can't definitely conclude about diet perks in DPDR because I'm not a physician, but at least it will not harm you. I hope you're doing good. Cheers!


----------



## JoulyCreem (7 mo ago)

I’m not sure about it. But I know for sure that drinking more water can improve your health. Btw, does anybody here use scales to track your weight?


----------



## XimyPyron (6 mo ago)

I think it’s hard to tell if it has any difference. People are all different. But, as for me, my life quality has greatly improved as I’ve started having 3 meals per day. I’ve already lost some extra kilos, according to my scales report https://www.vont.com/product/smart-scale-bathroom-scale-weight-scale/. As for coffee, I know it provokes insulin injection into the bloodstream, which eventually ends up in overeating. That’s all I know. I drink only water. I try to drink 6 glasses of water a day to keep myself light and fresh all day long. Anyway, let’s keep this topic updated.


----------



## Absent (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello. Some years ago, I sorted out my diet to give myself the best chance. I eliminated food intolerances and went vegan. I got rid of several conditions that way. DPRD remains but it does worsen if I lapse with my diet, so for me food choice is an important way to manage. Predictably, alcohol, sugar and caffeine all make my DP/DR worse. Less obviously, I find that blueberries significantly exacerbate my DPRD symptoms. I find it practically stressful to prepare food because DPRD makes interaction so difficult, so sometimes I must cut corners to get by, but as much as possible I keep to meals of fresh food and that does help me symptom-wise.


----------

